# Need a new charcoal grill.



## Toraso (Feb 17, 2020)

I am new to this forum but have a big question. I am looking for a top quality charcoal grill. I would like something rectangular. I have a nice smoker Meadow Creek BX50 so this is about grilling. I would like to be able to adjust the high of the coals as well. I did see the M Grills B2 and thought it was cool but I’m new to charcoal grills. Lovesome recommendations. I’m sorry but I have to admit I’ve been on propane for 47 years. (Feels good to get that off my chest). Thanks for listening. Thanks Hey


----------



## Janet H (Feb 19, 2020)

How much grill space do you need?


----------



## reymitchel (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello there! 
Not long time ago I was searching fro charcoal grill too, so I have some sources, I will leave it here for you, more @ jonsguide.org
I hope that will help you!


----------



## Grilljack (Mar 26, 2020)

Toraso said:


> I am new to this forum but have a big question. I am looking for a top quality charcoal grill. I would like something rectangular. I have a nice smoker Meadow Creek BX50 so this is about grilling. I would like to be able to adjust the high of the coals as well. I did see the M Grills B2 and thought it was cool but I’m new to charcoal grills. Lovesome recommendations. I’m sorry but I have to admit I’ve been on propane for 47 years. (Feels good to get that off my chest). Thanks for listening. Thanks Hey



Hi, Toraso!
As Janet already asked, how much grill space do you need? Plus, what's your budget? 

As for rectangular, well, that's a bit tricky. I think it would be a little tougher to clean a square cooker, especially in the corners - from my experience at least. With a round bottom gravity does most of the work when draining grease. 
Also rectangular shape allows nowhere for the moisture to run and collect, therefore dripping on you food. Rectangular design is used mostly for upright, or vertical, smokers because the moisture is let out of the top via exhaust (like in mine Dyna-Glo).
If the reason is that you want more cooking space, I'd go with Weber Ranch grill. It's a serious thing, not a toy-ish grill and just have a look at this bad boy. Pic is from the internet, but it looks impressive. 





I have two smaller ones (22" and 26"), it's more than enough for family gatherings/parties/donation events and such. Also easier to carry around + cheaper. 

If you have any additional details or questions - feel free to reply, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Gaharit (Dec 7, 2020)

I think this is the perfect solution. Suitable size for the average family. I think I'll get myself the same. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gaharit (Dec 7, 2020)

Gaharit said:


> I think this is the perfect solution. Suitable size for the average family. I think I'll get myself the same. Thanks for the tip!


Btw, I use a grill of almost the same size and is large enough for a good dinner (assuming the side dish is of course). We also use a smoker together with the grill, this is a masterbuilt 30 inch digital smoker, which does its job perfectly. If you are looking for a delicious meal, then this is a great choice for you. When choosing a new grill, I advise you to look at brands like weber and masterbuilt. By the way, masterbuilt has some great charcoal grills to look out for. I hope you find exactly what you are looking for. Good luck!


----------



## Danno527 (Jan 14, 2022)

It all depends the space you need like Janet H asks you, from there we can advise you better


----------



## pedevowi (Nov 29, 2022)

Grilljack said:


> Hi, Toraso!
> As Janet already asked, how much grill space do you need? Plus, what's your budget?
> 
> As for rectangular, well, that's a bit tricky. I think it would be a little tougher to clean a square cooker, especially in the corners - from my experience at least. With a round bottom gravity does most of the work when draining grease.
> ...


Hello. first-time poster here. We go fulltime on Sept 4th and we plan on doing most of the cooking outdoors. I know the weber grills get a lot or recommendations and I would agree as far as grilling, but we plan on doing all the cooking outside. This includes grilling, boiling water for corn, etc, frying fish, bacon, and eggs and I don't know if the weber style grills will do all of that.


----------

